# fibromyalgia



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

So for a little over a year now, I have had chronic pain in my lower back, shoulders, and neck that fluctuates in severity, but it's severe maybe most of the day. I've been to my family doctor twice, a chiropractor many times, and a neurologist once. None of them were helpful, they've come to the costly conlcusion that they have no idea, but it might be some form of fibromyalgia (I know I don't technically have enough tender points).

Anyway, if others on here have fibromyalgia or similar pain to what I described, can you suggest any products that help you? I want to stay away from narcotics for as long as possible because of the addictiveness. I take advil here and there but I've been told even that isn't healthy to take on a regular basis. What about ointments, icy hot patches, or other products? What works for you?


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

I hope this helps!

I used to have a lot of chronic back pain from extremely poor posture and constant sitting behind a computer desk. This caused my shoulders to hurt since they were hunched over and my neck to be extremely stiff. (It was so bad, I once turned my neck and it made a cracking sound and misaligned that I couldn't turn my head to look straight or the right). This went on for years and the pain just increased as time marched on. I had constant muscle aches and I used to resort to advil to relieve the pain. However, it was just a patch and it wasn't proactive way of dealing with it. I've also gone to chiropractors and massage therapists to help... but it didn't last for long.

Until.... I discovered *yoga* 2 months ago. I started 2-3 times a week and slowly built it up to 5-6 times a week. The back pain DISAPPEARED within 2-3 weeks. I was actually really surprised because posture (and back pain) was a problem I had for years. Apparently, yoga helps strengthen your core so that causes less problems. The stretching also helped a lot. My posture is also changing - which is amazing. So... if there's a yoga studio near you, you might want to try to see if it helps. If it's possible - do everything from beginning to vinyasa flow classes to see which works out the best. I just tried everything even though I lived an extremely sedentary lifestyle before.

Also... the muscle pain can be due to dietary choices. For example, some people react to nightshades (potatoes, tomatoes, sweet/hot peppers, and more) and these can cause muscle aches. Nightshades have been known to aggravate arthritis problems and has been said to spread to conditions like fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndrome. Apparently some people are sensitive to the alkaloid content in nightshades. For example, I notice an almost immediate reaction when I consume regular potatoes for a few days in a row - my shoulders start aching and I feel like crap. Sometimes I'll even get an all over body ache... so I limit my consumption of nightshades and it seems like it's helping. So... maybe an elimination diet is in order? o__o;

I hope you find answers soon!


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you for your replies. You both mention stretching/yoga. In my experience, stretching (and light stretching, really not trying to overdo it), has caused my pain to be much worse the following days. I don't know, maybe I'm doing it wrong. The diet idea is interesting. My family does eat a lot of potatoes/potato products. I think I eat too much sugar as well, but I've been checked for diabetes, and I'm not sure if sugar could cause pain like that, otherwise.


----------



## Hibicus (Feb 9, 2011)

You'll ache with Yoga initially for a few days after because you are using muscles you've probably not engaged before. Don't let this stop you, keep trying, gently (stop if you're in pain DURING the exersize though) and you'll notice the more you do it, the less you'll feel pain after in the following days. Try it every other day. If you can't get to a class session, get a DVD - 'Yoga For Dummies' is fantastic, very straight forward and very safe.

I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia in October after over a year of tests. I'm trying to combat it without using any medication at all. Yoga, hot baths, rest and pacing myself with life. Try taking Vitamin D supplements. Apparently alot of Fibro sufferers have insufficient amounts of Vitamin D. I also heard Q10 helps too, but I haven't tried yet as it's supposed to be expensive.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My mom has fibromyalgia. She does Zumba but I've heard a lot of positive things about yoga and tai chi. She also does stretching and stuff. She still has pain but it's not nearly as bad as it was when she was first diagnosed (besides some bad days...of course, there are gonna be bad days).


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

contranigma said:


> . What about ointments, icy hot patches, or other products? What works for you?


Hi, I have the same - upper body muscle pain, but not enough trigger points for a definitive diagnosis. I also have many of the secondary symptoms.

I take tramadol (Ultram, Tramal). It works, but unfortunately if I take it more than twice a day, it doesn't do anything. I guess it's the _change_ in blood levels rather than the actual level of tramadol that is important.

Here are some things I've tried that *haven't* worked:
Chiropractic, acupuncture, massage, relaxation, meditation, psychotherapy, local heat, TENS (transcutaneous electronic muscle stimulation), ultrasound.

Here are some things that have some benefit for me:
Physiotherapy (for specific tender points), aspirin (though I have an intolerance to it), having my cat lie on my back and purr!


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

> it might be some form of fibromyalgia


It troubles me that this is what passes for professional opinion. If I were you I would do some research of my own. Terms like chronic fatigue and fibromyalgia are catch all terms for when they can't figure out the cause.

Anywho, I have been doing some research on this because i have muscle pains and stiffness.

Ginko billoba improves blood circulation to the brain. The idea is that the problem originates there. Thats not the same as saying "it's all in your head".

Arginine and/or ornithine boosts growth hormone production, which helps muscles to recover.

Carnitine or acetylcarnitine improves energy production. Acetylcarnitine is better.

Make sure you are eating lots of fruit and veg. Incase you're not sure what 'lots' entails...






Also make sure calcium/magnesium and sodium/potassium are in balance. You need a 3:2 ratio of calcium/magnesium and sodium/potassium should be roughly equal.

It would be a good idea to take vitamin and mineral supplements too. But do some research first.

As far as exercise is concerned, if a muscle is really sore then you don't want to strain it but it is important to exercise all your muscle. Yoga and pilates are good. Tai chi and chi kung help your body to relax and improve the circulation. And walking is good too. Start of short distances to get used to it but build it up as much as you can. The more walking the better.


----------

